# Another Klite testimonial ?



## Rick (May 10, 2012)

Over the last 10 years I've been gifted with bromiliads from time to time, and I've managed to kill them all until recently. I have 5 now (different species) and they are now thriving. One of the articles that prompted my low K strategy was on the very low K requirements of epiphytic bromiliads.

I received this division in February of this year. Not only have I not killed it, but leaf growth and color are improving, a new pup coming in at the lower axial, and a personal first, bromiliad blooming!!















The flowers are a very pretty blue/white, but only last for about a day. But new ones seem to be popping up every couple of days.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2012)

Another cool one.


----------



## Lanmark (May 10, 2012)

:clap: NICE flowers! Great job! This Klite report is encouraging!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 11, 2012)

Lovely! I could get suckered in to collecting these; luckily I don't have room!


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2012)

Congrats. Watch out, I found out pests love to hide in the axels!!


----------

